# Sumptuous Olive Ideas



## Palzonia (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey girls, 

I just bought Sumptuous Olive from MAC... I've had shades of olive/green before but they've never really worked on me (i'm an NC44, brown eyes) so was skeptical but it was just one of those buys... you know... you see the colour... you love it sitting right there and you have to get it ....

But now I LOVE IT !!!

Here's what I normally do with it... 

Sumptuous Olive on the lid
Any light shimmering brown blended in a bit on top of the olive (not too much just to tone down the green a BIT)
Sketch in the crease
Carbon to darken the crease/outer V
Thin Line of Revlon Liner, MAC Technokohl Pencil (my absolute fave!!) in Graph black and Maybelline False Lash Effect Mascara

I'd love to hear how and what you guys use Sumptuous Olive with...!! day adn night time looks


----------



## Sisa (Jun 21, 2009)

Just an Idea:

Sisa's Pinky Blinky Make Up Blog!: An olive purple look


----------



## User49 (Jun 21, 2009)

I love it too. Here are my fave combinations:

Sumptous olive all over lid, Tarnish Pencil smudged with 219 brush around top and bottom lashline and in waterline, shroom to highlight and greensmoke in crease.

Sumptous olive mixed with either satin taupe or patina and black liquid eyeliner.

Blackground paint as base, sumptous olive on lid, vanilla pigment in middle of lid,smokey smolder pencil around lashline.

Goldin olive pigment + sumptous olive all over lid, carbon in crease of eye.


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 21, 2009)

cocomotion pigment on the lid with sumptuous olive in the crease.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

sumptous olive- allover lid
satin taupe-crease
nylon-highlight


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 21, 2009)

Vex on lid, SO in crease + highlighter, liner and the rest
SO on lid, Knight divine in crease.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to do this look almost everytime I went out. 

Sweet Sage fluidline as a base
Sumptious on top
Femme Nior in crease
Nylon on tearduct and highlight 
& line lower lid with Sweet Sage


Gorgeous!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 22, 2009)

I found this really nice FOTD on Puritys blog:

Purity - Humid Deep shade Henna

This is done with Henna from BBR, but Henna is so similar to SO you could easily substitute it IMO. You could also sub Deep Shade for Contrast if I'm not mistaken.

Edit to add: This blog is in Swedish, but as far as I understand it she put Henna (SO) on lid, Humid in crease with Deep Shade over it and Femme-fi to highlight.


----------



## chiara (Jun 22, 2009)

I have sumptuous olive too but I actually don't use it much. I usually wear it on the lid with greensmoke on the lids, so this thread is full of ideas, thank you!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like sumptuous olive on the lid with humid in the crease and outer v


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 22, 2009)

My fave combo with it is:

Gorgeous Gold - inner lid
SO - outer lid
Smoke n Diamonds - crease


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_I like sumptuous olive on the lid with humid in the crease and outer v_

 
That sounds really pretty.  Will have to try it!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 23, 2009)

i LOVE sumptuous olive, but i rarely wear it because im scared of it looking like a hot mess on my face.

my favorite combo that i have dont with it was:
sumptuous olive on the inner lid to the middle
humid on the middle to the outer corner of the lid
amber lights in the middle of SO and humid (like a golden highlight)
embark on the outer corner up to the crease
woodwinked as a highlight.

im sure ive worn it with purple, but i dont remember how.
so yeah.
hope that helps


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 23, 2009)

This thread is great.  I usually don't use a shadow until I get ideas (shameful I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I found this really nice FOTD on Puritys blog:

Purity - Humid Deep shade Henna

This is done with Henna from BBR, but Henna is so similar to SO you could easily substitute it IMO. You could also sub Deep Shade for Contrast if I'm not mistaken.

Edit to add: This blog is in Swedish, but as far as I understand it she put Henna (SO) on lid, Humid in crease with Deep Shade over it and Femme-fi to highlight._

 
Her FOTD thread with this look in it is here http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/y...-heavy-138661/ ....I'm sure she'd be happy to tell you exactly what she did, and where she put everything, if you ask her to.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 24, 2009)

You were given some wonderful ideas. 
A few more:
All That Glitters on the lid & SO in the crease
Vex on the lid + SO in the crease + Fiction/Greensmoke (outer C) + Vanilla (highlight)
SO on the lid + Fiction/Greensmoke (outer C & lower lashline) + Humid (a dab at the middle of the crease) + Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Expensive Pink + SO
Expensive Pink (inner 2/3 of lid) + SO (outer 1/3 & crease) + Humid (deepen crease) + Olive green pencil & Humid on the lower lashline + Black liner on the upper lashline
Pink Venus + SO
Star Violet + SO
SO + Club + Brown liner
SO + Sable
SO + Shale
SO + Woodwinked


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sumptuous Olive on lid
Go or Bronze in the crease
Handwritten in outer v
Shroom to highlight

Retrospeck on lid
Sumptous Olive in crease
Humid in outer v
Nylon to highlight

Shroom on lid
Sumptuous Olive in crease 
Vanilla to highlight


----------



## Palzonia (Jun 28, 2009)

Girls !! Thank you so much... have been randomly trying out all your suggestions and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Green's a color i'm a little afraid to experiment with and so try toning it down with brow, but these ideas look really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my only disappointment.... apparently Sweet sage has been discontinued :O

Satin Taupe makes my skin look a little ashy so have to put either sketch or woodwinked on it as a brush on ...any one else have that problem?


----------



## Palzonia (Jun 28, 2009)

also, if you had to choose a highlighter between Rice Paper and Nylon, which would you choose (NC44 or nearabouts)

i know i seem 'mac only' obsessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... i did use to love sephora but can't get it here plus MAC seems the only one which lets me combine colors for day and night looks...


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread really comes in handy. I've had SO for a while now and rarely use it, until today. I am wearing with goldmine and I LOVE the look! All of the above ideas are making me even more excited to try it out in other ways!


----------



## IcedMocha xOo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sumptuous Olive- allover lid
Satin Taupe-crease 
Carbon-line upper and lower lashlines, extend upwards into crease shade(think cat eye),blend well!
Ricepaper-Highlight

This will create a beautiful, smokey eye. Add somes falsies and several coats of black mascara and you'll look so hot.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 1, 2009)

My fave look with Sumptuous Olive:

Sumptuous Olive on inner half of lid
Smoke & Diamonds on outer half of lid
Carbon in outer V
highlighter and liner of your choice

I actually don't have Smoke & Diamonds, but I do have Stila Diamond Lil which is very similar. Gorgeous smokey look that gets lots of compliments!


----------

